# bored... here are a few pics



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: bored... here are a few pics (bhb399mm)*

Sweet car (and girl)


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: bored... here are a few pics (Orjan)*








thanks


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: bored... here are a few pics (bhb399mm)*

mmmkay


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: bored... here are a few pics (bhb399mm)*








Does it really go on ALL Roads? Hmmmm? Have you been to the Sahara? Do you KNOW!?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: bored... here are a few pics (idwurks)*

haha.... the allroad can get thru pretty much anything you can throw at it. Quattro is pretty much unstoppable with the right tires, and with the suspension leveling, you can get it to go up high enough to get over pretty much any obstacle you can find.


----------



## MyGLILittleToaster (Jul 16, 2005)

Just buy an F-350 diesel








-Britt


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (MyGLILittleToaster)*








i dont think so britt


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: (MyGLILittleToaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyGLILittleToaster* »_Just buy an F-350 diesel








-Britt

that's my plan.
get a truck, get a beater, get an s4 v8. then life will be good.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (bigmak)*








2.7T > 4.2


----------



## GTIBarsi (May 30, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_







2.7T > 4.2 

w3rd
it's also great when people ask "hey you got A turbo on that thing man?"
"no dude, i have 2..."


----------

